

Metagames and Containers - iambot
http://www.sleepoversf.com/metagames-and-containers/

======
iambot
The mechanic is pretty cool, I unlocked all 23 boxes and only when prompted
did I realise what had happened. I wonder how this could be applied beyond
blog posts

